# Parity check



## cowboybry (Aug 24, 2000)

When I run DOS-based programs (in windows and in dos mode) ,a few minutes after I start it a black screen comes up and say " parity check" and then locks up the computer. I have tried just waiting and even ctrl-alt-delete hasen't work. I know a little about computers so if you could HELP ME! PLEASE -help?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Generally speaking, a parity error means a physical problem with your RAM chips.

This only happens if you go to DOS though? Windows is working ok?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

8/16 added new online bank - $50 for opening a checking account.

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cowboybry (Aug 24, 2000)

Yes Windows works fine. I don't know to much about memory problems (if thats what it is)so it would be nice if you could help me out. Thanks!


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Well, if Windows is working correctly (no random lock ups or crashes) then your RAM is probably ok.

What method(s) are you using to get to DOS when you get this error?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## cowboybry (Aug 24, 2000)

I usually acess it though windows explorer or through the run menu, it also happens in MS-Dos mode. Thanks for helping, replay soon!


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi,

You might try swapping your memory modules around and see if the error goes away. DOS programs usually run in the 1st meg of ram so your first bank memory module is a likely suspect.


----------

